# Female Question



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I was reading an article in the CT Post and they were saying how females needed to dress for interviews. What almost caught me off guard was the article pointing out that women who wear their hair down is unacceptable. How do you feel about this? 

My hair is pretty long and I almost always wear it down at interviews...think I should start wearing it up or half up?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Hmmm, I think we need some more pics in order to more thoroughly answer this one :wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Count on you males to not take this seriously!


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

kttref, here's a serious answer.

The issue with long hair is the distraction it causes. Indivudals with long
hair develop many subconcious movements to "control" it. The constant 
hand brushing it out of the face, moving it out of the way to write 
something, and so-on.

The result of this is the impression of fidgitting, nervousness, etc. and 
this is happening to the inteviewer on the subconsious level. If you want 
to see this in action watch any talk show on tv when there is a long 
haired individual on and you'll see the head-flipping, hand-brushing about
every 30-40 seconds. 

If you don't want to cut the hair the article is right, wear it up, tie it back,
braid it, anything to control it so that full attention is paid to you and 
your answers and NOT your hand waving.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

hair up and tight, cant go wrong. It looks proffessional. Definately dont wear it all the way down. 
I'm no hair dresser, but I DID stay in a Holiday Inn express last night.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See, I'm real good about my hair, I've had it long all my life. I tend to only to put it up when I'm working out or whatnot. But maybe I'll start putting it up for interviews....not sure. I hear what you're saying and think you're right, but I just hate having my hair up (excpet when I'm working).


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My hair is also pretty long and I always wear it up for intervews. texdep had it right about being being fidgety, but in all honesty I have come to be very self-aware of my appearance and I feel that if my hair was down, it may be sending some wrong signal out, as sexist as that may sound.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="64782 said:


> My hair is also pretty long and I always wear it up for intervews. texdep had it right about being being fidgety, but in all honesty I have come to be very self-aware of my appearance and I feel that if my hair was down, it may be sending some wrong signal out, as sexist as that may sound.


I like your hair back Dunny! :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

as a female officer its not a good Idea to have your hair down. You should wear your hair in a tight bun in back of your head. Never down. They will not take you seriously if you do not walk in and command thier attention on you, not your hair....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

So having luxurious hair doesn't mean crap?  I was planning on wearing it up for state, but I never really thought about it until my interview this week. 

So no pony-tails?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Easy rule of thumb for men or women regarding interviews for jobs in law enforcement, follow the agencies policy. If a guy is interviewing for a PD clean shaven, hair short/off the collar and ears no earrings. For women hair up in a bun so it is off the color/ conservative make up and only one pair of earrings. Neither should have heavy perfume/ cologne/ after-shave


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See, I guess I'm confused because about 99.9% of the agencies around here only require pony-tails (they can touch the collar no problem, most are longer). And while they have policies for earings and such you can have 2 holes in each ear no problem.

Irish - Your comment is great and I appreciate it, but unless you know someone on the department it's very difficult to know wht an agencies policies are.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I think having your hair up just looks more professional


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Fair enough Gil. Thanks for the input


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

I had very long hair when I interviewed and was hired 10 yrs ago, (it has since shortened to an eaiser length). I wore it up, back, off my face. Everyone is right, it can distract you or the interviewer, or just in general add an element that you are better off without. Most departments around here state that a woman needs to keep hair above the collar, with only hair accessories of a 'natural' color, (no fushia scrunchies), no ribbons, headbands or anything else of that nature. In making observations, this is not always a strict policy, btw.

Good luck, you'll be great!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Cmagryan...around here it is so different. I go around my town, or see women in other municipalities, and they all wear their hair in either of the following two fashions:

1. Long pony-tail (when I say long, I mean down to the bum long)

2. Not up at all.

So, growing up and seeing that it's hard for me to say "Ok, I need to wear my hair up for the interview..." etc.

In fact the town I interviewed at last week there is a woman who does not wear her hair up at all, and it's about shoulder length. 


Regardless, next step, the hair is up.


----------

